# Dining room table



## Puumies (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi!

I'm planning to make a dining room table with extension piece in the middle of the table. So you can make the table shorter or longer depending your needs (sorry for the poor language. I hope somebody understands what I mean).
I don't want to use factory made metal rails. I was hoping if somebody has a idea (simple and durable) for making those rails out of wood.

Pauli


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

You might want to stop by a antique store, They used to make them out of wood.Might give you a idea.


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like you want to make them yourself, which is cool, but FYI, you can buy the factory-made jobs in wood as well at metal.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've used these wood slides, and they work smoothly.


----------



## Puumies (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks. I haven't seen those kind of slides here in Finland. I might do something like those. By the way, what FYI means (trying to learn your language)?


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

FYI = For Your Information


----------



## OldWoodworker (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice website sorry that I couldn't understand the language.:thumbsup:


----------

